# أرشيف الامتحانات في الهندسة الكيميائية



## الشخيبي (13 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

أقدم لكم إخوتي مجموعة من الامتحانات في الهندسة الكيميائية عسى أن ينتفع بها الطلاب..

المواضيع هي:
الديناميكا الحرارية, ميكانيكا الموائع, التحكم, انتقال المادة, انتقال حرارة..

ودمتم سالمين...

أحمد*


----------



## الشخيبي (13 يونيو 2006)

*تابع.....*

*إليكم المزيد....*


----------



## الشخيبي (13 يونيو 2006)

*تابع الأسئلة....*


----------



## e7em|e7em (13 يونيو 2006)

ياخي والله سلمت يمينك ولو اني تخرجت من سبعة شهور بس انشالله ينتفع بها الطلاب


----------



## الشخيبي (13 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي على المرور... وان شاء الله ستجد الأسئلة طريقها إلى من سيستفيد منها...*


----------



## نورالاسراء (14 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يا اخى على هذه المساعدة


----------



## الشخيبي (15 يونيو 2006)

*العفو أختي...مشكورة على المرور*


----------



## الشخيبي (15 يونيو 2006)

*امتحانات في الديناميكا الحرارية وانتقال الحرارة....مع الحلول....*


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (15 يونيو 2006)

الف الف الف شكر يابشمهندس وياريت لو عندك المزيد 

:13: :13: :13: :13: 
:55: :55: :13: 
:14: :14: :14:


----------



## الشخيبي (18 يونيو 2006)

*العفو باشمهندس محمد....
المزيد قادم بإذن الله....*


----------



## الملاك الغامض (19 يونيو 2006)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخوي على هذا المجهود
اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يوفقك الجميع يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب


----------



## الشخيبي (20 يونيو 2006)

*العفو أيها الملاك الغامض.... 
شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## نورالاسراء (21 يونيو 2006)

ياريت لو اجد عندك mass transfer operation exams وتكون محلولة
ومشكور يا اخى


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك وبوركت


----------



## SALEH84 (6 يوليو 2006)

يا اخ steel انت اكثر من رائع واشكرك على هذا هذه الاسئلة الرائعة


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا Steel
بس أنا اتخرجت


----------



## chemical82 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكرا للاخ steel


----------



## عبود20 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن هادي (5 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks for all engineers


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير يا مبدعين 
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Eng.Foam (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*thx*

thx thx thx thx thx thx


----------



## لؤي2000 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور الله يجزاك خيرا


----------



## علم و نور (14 فبراير 2007)

Do you have the answer of heat transfer exams !


----------



## Karim07 (14 فبراير 2007)

لم أستطع تحميل الملفات أرجو من المشرف على هذه الصفحة المساعدة لأني محتاج هذه الملفات في أقرب وقت و السلام عليكم


----------



## CHE Amjad (23 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير للجميع


----------

